# Jay Cutlers 140 egg whites per day



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Anyone who saw the Jodie Marsh thing will hav heard Jay say how he eats 140 egg whites PER DAY.

NOW, this could be bullsh*t but if its not then how the hell does he do it and who the hell cooks them or can you buy them ready cooked ?

I wouldnt stand a chance with 10 let alone that amount !


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

I struggle to cr*p after about 5 eggs.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Milky said:


> Anyone who saw the Jodie Marsh thing will hav heard Jay say how he eats 140 egg whites PER DAY.
> 
> NOW, this could be bullsh*t but if its not then how the hell does he do it and who the hell cooks them or can you buy them ready cooked ?
> 
> I wouldnt stand a chance with 10 let alone that amount !


There was a sponsor advert on here today I saw for liquid egg whites, I guess that would make it easier to get them in but still bloody expensive!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

you can buy liquid egg whites, probably just adds em to shakes or something


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

Surely that can't be healthy??? Or true?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Leeds89 said:


> There was a sponsor advert on here today I saw for liquid egg whites, I guess that would make it easier to get them in but still bloody expensive!





FrankDangerMaus said:


> you can buy liquid egg whites, probably just adds em to shakes or something


Surely not raw given the fact we all know that its a waste of time.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Is this BigAs advice? :whistling:


----------



## pdiddy (May 11, 2012)

Would 140 egg whites even be that good for you? Surely to become Mr olympia you would need a balanced diet and get your protein from a wide range of sources.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Surely not raw given the fact we all know that its a waste of time.


lol, theyre pasteurised which is enough heat to denature the enzyme involved


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/liquid-egg-whites.html

Don't think it says, didn't see it anywhere. I call BS anyway, that much protein must surely be bad for digestion


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Plenty of his diets on the net and he has 35 a day over 3 meals,and 4 whole eggs.Off season


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Malibu said:


> Is this BigAs advice? :whistling:


????


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

must have his own hen farm out the back



Milky said:


> Surely not raw given the fact we all know that its a waste of time.
> 
> just wondering mate, how are raw eggs a waste of time. i thoiught all foods raw done more for you than cooked? like veg for example
> 
> and because rocky done I thought if its good enough for him its good enough for me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

luther1 said:


> Plenty of his diets on the net and he has 35 a day over 3 meals,and 4 whole eggs.Off season


So its BS then ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mccaff1967 said:


> must have his own hen farm out the back
> 
> Hence why l hate Stallone mate, plenty of threads about this but basically you eat 6 egg whites raw you get the nutrients of 3, hence wasting 3 eggs.


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

fcuk, iv been wasting a lot of eggs for a long time.

its just too easy to tan them raw!


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2012)

Milky said:


> Hence why l hate Stallone mate, plenty of threads about this but basically you eat 6 egg whites raw you get the nutrients of 3, hence wasting 3 eggs.


as i said mate they're pasteurised which is enough heat that liquid egg whites technically are "cooked"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

mccaff1967 said:


> fcuk, iv been wasting a lot of eggs for a long time.
> 
> its just too easy to tan them raw!


I would do it myself willingly mate if it was any use but your miles better off with a protein shake.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> as i said mate they're pasteurised which is enough heat that liquid egg whites technically are "cooked"


yeah not reffering to you mate, the post about raw eggs.

I would give those a try.


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

mccaff1967 said:


> just wondering mate, how are raw eggs a waste of time. i thoiught all foods raw done more for you than cooked? like veg for example
> 
> and because rocky done I thought if its good enough for him its good enough for me


The protein in raw eggwhite doesn't digest all that well according to some studies. It also has an enzyme in it that blocks vitamin B6.

And it's slimy


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

I was doin it along with the shakes, the bird used to recoil in horror as I downed the raw eggs

poached eggs it is every time then!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Milky said:


> So its BS then ?


It looks that way mate,i guess he was winding her up???


----------



## mccaff1967 (Jun 15, 2011)

thats why im on here to learn **** like this.

Im justed gutted big Sly has lead me down the garden path for years1



Andy 67 said:


> The protein in raw eggwhite doesn't digest all that well according to some studies. It also has an enzyme in it that blocks vitamin B6.
> 
> And it's slimy


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

It might be BS but look at that Kai Greene meal where he eats like 9000 calories.

Plus you can buy a Kilo of it and finish it in a day.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Why would he lie? You could tell by his face he was telling the truth, 30 whites in a sitting he said he ate. Crazy, but believable.

Made me laugh when ronnie Coleman said his mum prepares all his meals for him lol


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

you lot keep calling BS haha

surely you dont honestly think he become mr olympia by doing the same diets we all do on here

open your eyes guys it takes extreme measure for years on end to become a somebody in your chosen sport

you honestly think he though for a minute " oh no my digestive system wont like this or too much protein isnt healthy"??


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

cant link it.. so i pasted it from muscle mag 2010..........................................................................

Canada to share his training secrets and hit some poses for a packed house of die-hard fans in Toronto.

It was those fans, in fact, that motivated Jay to skip the usual week-out photo shoots and other responsibilities of a recently crowned Mr. Olympia and make his way to the Great White North. "I've been all over the world, and the reception I get here is just crazy," Jay told the crowd, claiming that the Canadian fans were among his strongest supporters even when he didn't have a Sandow to his name.

To give back to the people who've been there since day one, Cutler went above and beyond the typical bodybuilding seminar, sparing no details about his training methods and sharing with incredible candor how his life has changed since he first took the sport's top spot.

Some of the more surprising insights from the evening included some jaw-dropping figures. In case you've ever wondered what it takes in terms of time, money and dedication to be Mr. Olympia, consider these numbers:

To keep his muscles pliable and injury-free, Jay spends $30,000 a year on massage, including active release and neuromuscular therapy, and he works nearly every day with a stretching coach.

Jay also spends around $100,000 per year just on food (mostly red meat and fish) to maintain his muscle mass.

Even when he's cutting for a contest, Jay eats 5,000-7,000 calories a day, and he eats a pound of fish (which he hates) with each of his five meals - that's five pounds of fish a day!

Earlier in his career, jay would consume up to 140 egg whites every day as a cheap source of protein..

Now that he's on top, he'll drop $200 on a pair of jeans and then spend another $200 just to get them tailored to accommodate his massive legs.

Jay has been smart with his contest earnings. For every show he's won, he purchased a house. And because most of his properties have now doubled in value, he's moved on to purchasing commercial real estate.

Perhaps the most shocking fact was that Jay sleeps only four hours a night and makes up the difference with midday naps. He wakes up at 8 am every morning, and he doesn't hit the sack until 4 am because he loves doing cardio in the middle of the night.

After all of his expenditures, Jay estimates that he'll have completely reinvested his $200,000 first-prize check from this year's Olympia into training for next year. But even though contest prep takes center stage in his life, the business-savvy bodybuilder has other big plans in the works. He's in the process of launching a virtual training service, www.bodybuildingvt.com, to offer customized routines and nutrition plans to fans. He's also following in the footsteps of another bodybuilding legend, none other than Arnold Schwarzenegger, as he prepares to shoot his first feature film. And like Arnold before him, he'll be playing Hercules, this time in a modern-day take on the ancient Greek myth called Hercules Now.

Jay also spoke at length about his good friend and protégé, Phil Heath, who placed a close second to Jay in this year's Olympia. Though many fans might now see Cutler and Heath as rivals, the two are actually extremely close and they talk nearly every day. In fact, Jay has been something of a mentor to Phil, and the older champion extended a helping hand when the young bodybuilder was first starting to win shows.

Cutler told the story of how he first met Heath in 2005 while guest posing at a show that Phil won. Heath, whom Jay called "the next dominant champion," was having trouble with the transition to full-time bodybuilding because he didn't have the money. "That was a Saturday," Jay said, "and by Monday, I'd made some calls and set him up with a contract." From that point on, the two trained together regularly, and they looked forward to one day competing against each other. "Our dream was to stand one and two at the Olympia some day," Jay told the crowd. "And this year, it finally happened."

The evening culminated in a posing session that erupted into an impromptu posedown when Jay called on any willing fans to ditch their shirts and join him onstage for a once-in-a-lifetime chance to pose next to one of bodybuilding's greats. And once the dust had settled, Jay vowed to stay behind until every last fan had taken a photo with him and received his autograph.

Throughout the evening, the Olympia veteran carried himself with the class of a true champion. And at 37, with real estate, web-training and film deals in the works and Phil Heath hot on his heals for next year's showdown, Jay Cutler shows no signs of slowing down. He was also quick to recognize that his fans were a huge part of his success. "Even when I wasn't winning, the fans were still there for me," he said. And for a bodybuilder who's given so much back to the sport, he can rest assured that they always will be.

olympia.emusclemag.com/2010/10/18/jay-cutler-life-of-a-champion/

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=jay%20cutlers%20140%20egg%20whites%20per%20day&source=web&cd=4&ved=0CF0QFjAD&url=http%3A%2F%2Folympia.emusclemag.com%2F2010%2F10%2F18%2Fjay-cutler-life-of-a-champion%2F&ei=4MroT4vJL8rW8QO_26CkCg&usg=AFQjCNEwqiam23xODSLA_Sby1kLoy04enQ


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

For anyone interested in trying it out... Liquid Egg whites are £2.69 per 1kg bottle at makro. Dont get bent over by MP 6 x 1kg for £22... £2.69 for just over 100g of protein isnt bad value! Easy boost for all you junkies on cycle


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Totally believe it...what cals would he need per day? Shur thatd only have 2000 odd calories...Im certain its just the whites seperated and cooked. Well say 4grms protein per egg white....thats 560grms all in...X 4cals per gramme of protein, only 2240cals. Plenty manageable..and wouldnt fill you at all. 30 egg whites wouldnt fill a small bowl...and I think even the lightest eater could manage that. Sounds much more than it actually is.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Rick89 said:


> you lot keep calling BS haha
> 
> surely you dont honestly think he become mr olympia by doing the same diets we all do on here
> 
> ...


Yeah boy!! Well said!


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

When I'm hitting the weight loss big (again July) I mix my shakes with 2 scoop's whey, one raw egg and water, the raw egg makes it creamy. Am I being wasteful then?


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

The documentary I saw on him last year had him eating the same meal of chicken and rice run after time every day, if he was bulking it was chicken and pasta, his wife was saying he doesn't know how he does it.

There was definitely no mention of 140 egg whites.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

Dux said:


> The documentary I saw on him last year had him eating the same meal of chicken and rice run after time every day, if he was bulking it was chicken and pasta, his wife was saying he doesn't know how he does it.
> 
> There was definitely no mention of 140 egg whites.


if i recall rightly the 140 egg whites is in place of his off season diet when cutting for show


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> Anyone who saw the Jodie Marsh thing will hav heard Jay say how he eats 140 egg whites PER DAY.
> 
> NOW, this could be bullsh*t but if its not then how the hell does he do it and who the hell cooks them or can you buy them ready cooked ?
> 
> I wouldnt stand a chance with 10 let alone that amount !


I saw that, Jodie was moaning to him about having to eat 19 expecting some sympathy.

He said he had thirty in a sitting!! ...retch the thought of that churns my stomach.

Was watching a youtube video of Phil Heath a week or so ago and he was talking about his chicken sponsor! Made me laugh when you can get a couple of chickens for a fiver!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

I remember seeing a video on bb.com of another US pro bodybuilder. I can't remember his name but his wife was cooking his meals. After prepping them she put two cartons of egg whites into his bag saying he'd usually drink a whole carton with one of his meals.

So not hard to imagine. I think there is also a vid on YouTube of him eating a load of egg whites in a restaurant


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Random video but his triceps look mental at the end lol like plastic lol


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Im going to buy a kg from makro and down it to see what its like, will report back tomorrow evening!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Surely whole eggs is what we should be eating. Most in one day was 32 for me. I eat 18 a day now.

Pffffftttt, egg whites........


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Malibu said:


> Is this BigAs advice? :whistling:


 :lol:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

140 sounds a lot assuming he's getting the big ones - 5grs protein per egg - that's 700 :blink:

I am on 24 eggs a day at the moment so thats 1/6 of what he's having and am no where his size and goals but I love eggs!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

gymgym, how many are you eating?


----------



## gym warrior (Dec 9, 2011)

In All Access Jay says he done it for the 2001 Olympia, his best ever condition


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Milky said:


> Anyone who saw the Jodie Marsh thing will hav heard Jay say how he eats 140 egg whites PER DAY.
> 
> NOW, this could be bullsh*t but if its not then how the hell does he do it and who the hell cooks them or can you buy them ready cooked ?
> 
> I wouldnt stand a chance with 10 let alone that amount !


No way I could.

having said that I aint 300lbs +


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

brings a whole new meaning to the word egg bound


----------



## purchasepeptide (Jun 25, 2012)

I ate 96 a day while competing 5lb frozen gallons sold to restaurant chains. fried


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

UKM Egg White Challenge Coming Soon

140 Egg whites in a day - Film it or noeggyfart


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Milky said:


> Anyone who saw the Jodie Marsh thing will hav heard Jay say how he eats 140 egg whites PER DAY.
> 
> NOW, this could be bullsh*t but if its not then how the hell does he do it and who the hell cooks them or can you buy them ready cooked ?
> 
> I wouldnt stand a chance with 10 let alone that amount !


i made a 10 egg omelette the other day with bacon,cheese,spring onion and tomato in it.it was immense.wish id taken a pic.i was stuffed to the hilt after:thumb:


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

yeah i want to see some 1 eat 140 egg whites

so guys how much do i have to cook my egg whites before i eat them? just till they turn white?

then i could blend them in a shake still having my liquid egg whites


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

totalwar said:


> yeah i want to see some 1 eat 140 egg whites
> 
> so guys how much do i have to cook my egg whites before i eat them? just till they turn white?
> 
> then i could blend them in a shake still having my liquid egg whites


i dont think he does it in 1 sitting mate.spread over 1 day


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> i dont think he does it in 1 sitting mate.spread over 1 day


Yeah I know mate just though it would be funny to get some vids of guys downing 140egg whites on uk muscle



I just took one of my egg nation 1kg of egg whites out the freezer and there 30 egg whites per 1kg so he eats nearly 5 kg of egg whites per day?


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Cheap nice find

will try and get some

Been paying £5 per kg

Do u own a business to get in?


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Random video but his triceps look mental at the end lol like plastic lol


Lol. I'm amazed he can even see his triceps past those boulders he calls shoulders


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

totalwar:3237160 said:


> yeah i want to see some 1 eat 140 egg whites
> 
> so guys how much do i have to cook my egg whites before i eat them? just till they turn white?
> 
> then i could blend them in a shake still having my liquid egg whites


From.what l read if there pastuerised you dont need too but pure raw egg white l think you need to give about 40 seconds in the microwave.


----------



## JayButler (Jan 19, 2012)

supprised he hasnt turned into an egg


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Milky said:


> From.what l read if there pastuerised you dont need too but pure raw egg white l think you need to give about 40 seconds in the microwave.


ahh so they are ok to drink when they are pastuerised


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

he also said he spends 100k a year on food :whistling:

whats this "jodie marsh thing"?


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

purchasepeptide said:


> I ate 96 a day while competing 5lb frozen gallons sold to restaurant chains. fried


Strong 1st post

Fried 1lb a time?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

i like whole eggs, my liquid egg whites DO have their place, (on workout days where fat in minimalized)

other than that whole eggs, added butter and its gotta be the entire carton scrambled.....is a good snack....win


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> you lot keep calling BS haha
> 
> surely you dont honestly think he become mr olympia by doing the same diets we all do on here
> 
> ...


I imagine that he became Mr Olympia due to large amounts of steroids.


----------



## phoenixlaw (Mar 5, 2012)

I can easily get through 30 in 2 days but that much is just crazy. That can't be good for you?? My farts are pretty bad on the amount I eat, he must smell rank.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

The Vegetarian said:


> I imagine that he became Mr Olympia due to large amounts of steroids.


whatever the case, 100% wasnt cos he was veggie lol


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

badly_dubbed said:


> i like whole eggs, my liquid egg whites DO have their place, (on workout days where fat in minimalized)
> 
> other than that whole eggs, added butter and its gotta be the entire carton scrambled.....is a good snack....win
> 
> View attachment 87023


I've a craving for some fried eggs now haha 

Will have to start cooking eggs in the morning instead of putting raw eggs in the blender...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> I've a craving for some fried eggs now haha
> 
> Will have to start cooking eggs in the morning instead of putting raw eggs in the blender...


best eggs ever, eggs and butter...low heat and keep stirring untill set (scrambled)

no milk.

add chives too 

5 mins tops


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Imagine having to crack 140 egg shells a day... then remove the centre. Liquid whites ready for you must be his best friend lol


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> whatever the case, 100% wasnt cos he was veggie lol


Nor was it 100% cos he only are meat. lol


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> I've a craving for some fried eggs now haha
> 
> Will have to start cooking eggs in the morning instead of putting raw eggs in the blender...


thread inspired me..

should be lovely and creamy...not like the microwave scrammy eggs folk make that ends up like rubber


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

The Vegetarian said:


> I imagine that he became Mr Olympia due to large amounts of steroids.


Yes. Everyone take lots of steroids and you can be Mr Olympia!! :rolleye:


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

i dont understand veggie logics....if you were a vegan eskimo..(not so much today) youd be dead.

would you still not eat meat if it meant you would die? (i.e stranded situation....)

i cant fathom life without meat...... so whats the thinking behind it? (serious question)

:edit: sorry off topic.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

The Vegetarian said:


> I imagine that he became Mr Olympia due to large amounts of steroids.


well your an absolout idoit than sir


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

course its bullocks. 149 egg whites...think about it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marvel man said:


> could be bull**** ?? could be ??? Jesus
> 
> Egg whites come in powders and liquids- can be known under chemical sounding names - albumen- and others- it may make 140 egg whites digestible as in volume- for a day or so !!! - for protein intake a good size egg white will have up to 4 grams of protein in 140 x 4 = 560 just from egg whites !!!
> 
> Any person who believes this ? well what can i say


Very patronising post l must say.

So you can say 100 % its not true, you have access to Cutlers diet and life etc ?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

eezy1 said:


> course its bullocks. 149 egg whites...think about it


Why thio when people are saying you can buy a kilo of them etc ?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Rick89 said:


> well your an absolout idoit than sir


So I am a bigger idiot than sir. Who then is sir?

Can sir not also spell?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> i dont understand veggie logics....if you were a vegan eskimo..(not so much today) youd be dead.
> 
> would you still not eat meat if it meant you would die? (i.e stranded situation....)
> 
> ...


Why not start a new thread on it


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marvel [URL=man:3239347]man:3239347[/URL] said:


> are you serious ??


Yes very.

You question those who may believe it but offer no reasoning as to why he has told what is in your opinion a blatant lie both on screen and on paper.

So please tell me why we are stupid in believing him ?


----------



## jake87 (May 7, 2010)

badly_dubbed said:


> thread inspired me..
> 
> should be lovely and creamy...not like the microwave scrammy eggs folk make that ends up like rubber
> 
> View attachment 87033


looks like something you would find on the floor in newcastle town centre on a saturday night


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd well believe it, when he was less flush it would have been a cheaper source of protein. You can probably buy liquid egg whites in every supermarket in the US.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

U only have to look at the size of the guy and his reputation ontop of his achievements to know he's not going to lie about it. Think how many a lot of guys eat anyway and they're nothing in comparison to him!


----------



## Fleg (May 27, 2011)

If those 1kg my protein bottles are as they say - 32 whites. It easy. Just drink them like water lol.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

An egg white has about 3g of protein, that means he's had 420g just from the eggs!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

How anyone doesnt listen to music in the gym is beyond me. A mate of mine always calls me antisocial... I dont go to the gym for a social. Before and after fine.


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

wrong thread sport


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> gymgym, how many are you eating?


24


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Fleg said:


> If those 1kg my protein bottles are as they say - 32 whites. It easy. Just drink them like water lol.


x2

i go through phases of using them , i usually have 14 at a time as that fits comfortably in a standard tumbler x 3 a day , the thing with whites is they're basically all protein with nothing else(in terms calories), all the fat is in the yolks, only thing they do contain a fair bit of sodium.

They don't taste of anything really , go down very easy. I'm pretty sure if i can neck 42 a day no probs , Jay could get 140 down without much effort when his main priorities everyday are training and eating.


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

I buy bottles of egg whites from my gym,have done for a while now. Each bottle contains 36 egg whites each bottle last about 3 days.Theyre convenient to just bang in the micro with some chillies and grated cheese about 10 eggs per serving.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

badly_dubbed said:


> i like whole eggs, my liquid egg whites DO have their place, (on workout days where fat in minimalized)
> 
> other than that whole eggs, added butter and its gotta be the entire carton scrambled.....is a good snack....win
> 
> View attachment 87023


 :blink:

:blink:

:blink:


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

badly_dubbed said:


> i like whole eggs, my liquid egg whites DO have their place, (on workout days where fat in minimalized)
> 
> other than that whole eggs, added butter and its gotta be the entire carton scrambled.....is a good snack....win
> 
> View attachment 87023


this without the butter


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Kaywoodham said:


> U only have to look at the size of the guy and his reputation ontop of his achievements to know he's not going to lie about it. Think how many a lot of guys eat anyway and they're nothing in comparison to him!


Yeah, exactly. He claims he's natty too...


----------



## Ukmeathead (Dec 4, 2010)

Don't think I have ever drank egg whites! Mite give it a shot seems cheaper than chicken, How would I go about pasteurising the egg whites without a cooking thermometer?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

The Vegetarian said:


> So I am a bigger idiot than sir. Who then is sir?
> 
> Can sir not also spell?


wow

we have a smart a$$ do we haha

you know fully well what I meant pal

do you seriously think steroids are to blame for him being elite ?? surely not


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I'd say genetics seperate the top pros from us mere mortals


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> I'd say genetics seperate the top pros from us mere mortals


IMO its a combo of great genes/hard work/big food/ AAS


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Milky said:


> Anyone who saw the Jodie Marsh thing will hav heard Jay say how he eats 140 egg whites PER DAY.
> 
> NOW, this could be bullsh*t but if its not then how the hell does he do it and who the hell cooks them or can you buy them ready cooked ?
> 
> I wouldnt stand a chance with 10 let alone that amount !


jay has or had a sponsor with an egg white company...

also the egg whites are treated and can drink em raw... im sure he eats a fair few but bet he drinks a lot of em too....

but this is what makes the diff in a gym **** to Mr.O... he is willing to do this... bet nite many others are...

bet his guts fvcking hum!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rick89 said:


> wow
> 
> we have a smart a$$ do we haha
> 
> ...


lol completely natty he would still give most top UK amateurs a run at the Brits! poss even take the card year in year out...

aas is just the icing on the already awesome cake!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol completely natty he would still give most top UK amateurs a run at the Brits! poss even take the card year in year out...
> 
> aas is just the icing on the already awesome cake!


Im not now and never will be buying that. I know too many lads on their high horse train naturally for years who would 'never take steroids'. After a few years by their own admission getting nowhere..they jumped on the bandwagon and were solidly bitter they hadn't done it much much sooner... Seen them turn into monsters overnight and look outstanding, one in particular just competed respectably in NABBA in Dublin..I knocked around with him for years and think back to 5 0r 6 yrs ago....there was more meat on a butchers apron. His off season weight is a very tidy looking 20 stone and hes only getting going.. Another lad only does strongman type comps and training and would easily outclass that other lad onstage if he had an interest in BB'ing. Same thing he said....he was getting nowhere for years til he started AAS's.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

marvel man said:


> Jay cutler does not eat 140 egg whites everyday - per day - a regular occurance or continual ?? either way an impossible task FULL STOP !!.
> 
> He may possibly be able to consume the equivalent to 140 egg whites- in other forms such as Powder or liquid - however that is not stated in the origional post "*he eats 140 egg whites per day*" not drink the equivalent of
> 
> Need I go on ??


he will be drinking most of them i reckon there still egg whites just because there in liquid forum

still a big task to drink all them eggs

thats why he is the best in his game


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

he never said he eats 140 egg whites a day every day day in day out, he said he has before in the past which is again backed up in the article that was posted in this thread!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Who gives a fcuk how many eggs he eats :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

Fat said:


> Who gives a fcuk how many eggs he eats :lol:


I heard he once ate 141 egg whites.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I heard he once ate 141 egg whites.


but the next day he ate 139 to balance it out


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I can totally believe that.

I read a great interview with Jay a while back. He talked of growing up on a farm, working hard all day from 13 years old, he was a strong [email protected] even then, there was a picture of him carrying a big solid wooden table overhead at age 15ish like it was a chair.

He says he would save up all pocket money, go down to a neighbouring farm and buy an entire cow. He then had the lot minced into bars to freeze. He would go to collect and the butcher would point to a huge pile of minced bricks and say 'Thats your cow over there' It would last a few months, and then repeat. Pretty hardcare if you ask me, he was trying to express the importance of food in large amounts, his case, a ton of red meat.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marvel [URL=man:3240781]man:3240781[/URL] said:


> Jay cutler does not eat 140 egg whites everyday - per day - a regular occurance or continual ?? either way an impossible task FULL STOP !!.
> 
> He may possibly be able to consume the equivalent to 140 egg whites- in other forms such as Powder or liquid - however that is not stated in the origional post "*he eats 140 egg whites per day*" not drink the equivalent of
> 
> Need I go on ??


So to be a smart ar*e your using a play on words then.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

Hendrix said:


> I can totally believe that.
> 
> I read a great interview with Jay a while back. He talked of growing up on a farm, working hard all day from 13 years old, he was a strong [email protected] even then, there was a picture of him carrying a big solid wooden table overhead at age 15ish like it was a chair.
> 
> He says he would save up all pocket money, go down to a neighbouring farm and buy an entire cow. He then had the lot minced into bars to freeze. He would go to collect and the butcher would point to a huge pile of minced bricks and say 'Thats your cow over there' It would last a few months, and then repeat. Pretty hardcare if you ask me, he was trying to express the importance of food in large amounts, his case, a ton of red meat.


loool what kind of 15 year old buys a cow.

madness


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> Im going to buy a kg from makro and down it to see what its like, will report back tomorrow evening!


well?????


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

mixerD1 said:


> Im not now and never will be buying that. I know too many lads on their high horse train naturally for years who would 'never take steroids'. After a few years by their own admission getting nowhere..they jumped on the bandwagon and were solidly bitter they hadn't done it much much sooner... Seen them turn into monsters overnight and look outstanding, one in particular just competed respectably in NABBA in Dublin..I knocked around with him for years and think back to 5 0r 6 yrs ago....there was more meat on a butchers apron. His off season weight is a very tidy looking 20 stone and hes only getting going.. Another lad only does strongman type comps and training and would easily outclass that other lad onstage if he had an interest in BB'ing. Same thing he said....he was getting nowhere for years til he started AAS's.


so... your comparing some nabba guy to one of the best bbers ever?

lol.

so if its all about drugs why ain't you on the Olympia stage?

i mean if its that easy why not give it a bash?

im not saying he would be what he was with out... just 10x better then almost every body else natty and as said natty would prob give the top amateur boys a run...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Right, since this thread started, I just finished separating my 140 eggs. Time for the challenge ......


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

liquid egg whites milky

jus pour into your pan and your away - plenty of clips on u tube of ronnie doing it


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

i dont think i could even eat a raw egg! f**k that! i luv eggs! but i like the yolk too lol i hav 4 scrambled each morning! i know the whites the only reason bds eat it but hey i just eat the whole thing lol


----------



## jamster85 (Aug 1, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> loool what kind of 15 year old buys a cow.
> 
> madness


god knows! but there plenty of 15 year olds by me who would luv to be brought a sheep!!!:laugh:


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

jamster85 said:


> i dont think i could even eat a raw egg! f**k that! i luv eggs! but i like the yolk too lol i hav 4 scrambled each morning! i know the whites the only reason bds eat it but hey i just eat the whole thing lol


Ditto. An egg without the yolk is like roast pork without the crackling. Has no place in my life.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

jamster85 said:


> i dont think i could even eat a raw egg! f**k that! i luv eggs! but i like the yolk too lol i hav 4 scrambled each morning! i know the whites the only reason bds eat it but hey i just eat the whole thing lol


The liquid egg whites you buy bottled taste of nothing...chuck in half a scoop of whey for some flavour and it's just like a shake...

They are not slimy like raw cracked egg whites....they are very watery.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

harryalmighty said:


> this without the butter


Why no butter? :drool:


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Right, since this thread started, I just finished separating my 140 eggs. Time for the challenge ......


Did you really haha. Im going to down 1kg of egg whites later on :crying:


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> you can buy liquid egg whites, probably just adds em to shakes or something


Or drinks them raw! Raaaaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Natty.Solider said:


> Did you really haha. Im going to down 1kg of egg whites later on :crying:


Ain't you finished counting them ants yet ?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

marvel man said:


> not really - as you thought he did eat them
> 
> even asked how he cooked them ?? You do not know about egg white powder ?? and liquid egg whites ???
> 
> and you can buy them ready cooked in some instances- many pubs have picked ones in big jars and the chinese community has them for sale boiled in soy sauce and water that sends them all brown- but you have to take the yolk out in both cases!!.


If you had watched the program, Jodie questions him about eating eggs, she says that she eats 19 a day, he responds with, "i eat 140 a day, 30 in one sitting".

You can buy boiled eggs in america with no yolk, Terry Bollea, buys these and keeps them in his fridge, he once said that he eats 30 a day.

I myself have 6 for breakfast every morning, can't see a problem with it, used to have 10, (whole eggs) never had a problem.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> How anyone doesnt listen to music in the gym is beyond me. A mate of mine always calls me antisocial... I dont go to the gym for a social. Before and after fine.


silly billy


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I can easily polish off 15-20 eggs in a sitting but not 30 lol couldn't imagine that multiple times a day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

Natty.Solider said:


> Did you really haha. Im going to down 1kg of egg whites later on :crying:


Better film it


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

marvel man said:


> i did not watch the program or read anything of it i was going on what the thread starter stated at the start of the thread
> 
> "i eat 140 a day, 30 in one sitting"
> 
> was he wearing a clown suit when he said that ?? or have a massive grin ??


No he looked deadly serious to be fair. He was saying it to her to let her know that 19 a day is not a lot. TO be honest its not new information, there is the same thread on another site from 2 years ago, which states the same thing, 140 egg whites a day, as well as it coming out of his own mouth on a recent tv program.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marvel man said:


> not really - as you thought he did eat them
> 
> even asked how he cooked them ?? You do not know about egg white powder ?? and liquid egg whites ???
> 
> and you can buy them ready cooked in some instances- many pubs have picked ones in big jars and the chinese community has them for sale boiled in soy sauce and water that sends them all brown- but you have to take the yolk out in both cases!!.


All things l am very aware of yes, even had most of them. My point was it is a hell of a lot of egg whites regardless.

Oh and for the record l have seen many videos of him with plates full of egg whites, but yet again you choose to play on words rather than enter the spirit of a thread.

Best thing is you actually state YOUR opinion as FACT.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Milky said:


> Anyone who saw the Jodie Marsh thing will hav heard Jay say how he eats 140 egg whites PER DAY.
> 
> NOW, this could be bullsh*t but if its not then how the hell does he do it and who the hell cooks them or can you buy them ready cooked ?
> 
> I wouldnt stand a chance with 10 let alone that amount !


 4000 eggs a month cant be good for anyone.. that wouldnt have been 'cheep cheep'


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Bulk1 said:


> 4000 eggs a month cant be good for anyone.. that wouldnt have been 'cheep cheep'


its not whole eggs though, most of the substance of an egg is in the yolk , all the fat, cholesterol etc, there is only 12 or so cals in a white, whilst i believe there is 75cal total in an average egg.

140 a day is only 1680cals , when he's probably taking in upwards of 5000cal per day, its not that remarkable at all.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

goonerton said:


> its not whole eggs though, most of the substance of an egg is in the yolk , all the fat, cholesterol etc, there is only 12 or so cals in a white, whilst i believe there is 75cal total in an average egg.
> 
> 140 a day is only 1680cals , when he's probably taking in upwards of 5000cal per day, its not that remarkable at all.


 I dont deny the quality on the egg whites.. I need to add more into my own diet.. I just dont think many people would be able to eat that many without getting a serious stomache upset.. (in the worst possible way!)


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

So I decided to scramble my 140 eggs.

I managed it but the 140 pieces of toast was a bit of a killer !!


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Right, so I went and bought 1kg of liquid egg whites from makro and downed it. It doesnt actually taste of anything when you are downing it apart from a weird texture, but the after taste is flippin weird. The after taste is kinda like how fresh sweat smells :lol: Its not un-doable though. How youd smash 4.5kg a day of the stuff is beyond me. Something really odd happens after you drink it (apart from mutation) when you go to put anything else in your mouth it taste of pure sugar. I had to have some water after to wash the taste out and It just tasted of sugar! Kinda good if you have a sweet tooth. Also found an alcoholic version of scoobs ! even has his age on it too :laugh: only joking pal!


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Off topic but....You go an Mg Zr or Zs Natty Solider? Recognise those blue monaco seats anywhere.


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

Zr but not for much longer.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Bulk1 said:


> I dont deny the quality on the egg whites.. I need to add more into my own diet.. I just dont think many people would be able to eat that many without getting a serious stomache upset.. (in the worst possible way!)


doubt it would do a lot bad to your stomach , all that's in a white is protein, water and a bit of sodium, don't suppose it would be any worse for your guts than whey,in fact probably a hell of a lot better as not processed.

i've done 42 a day for weeks on end with no stomach issues at all. I would bet he drinks the vast majority though.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Love the way everyone is comparing what they can consume with what Jay Cutler does, like he's not some freak of nature!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Heard Rumours Cutler's doing the next series of Man V Food


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

well i'm not really comparing per say, just going on how easily i can neck 42 whites a day don't find it hard to believe in the slightest that he can get through 140.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

14 or 15 whites fit in a 1/2 pint tumbler, so a pint would be 30, so only 3 1/2 pints a day. They really are a piece of p1ss to drink, i actually think i could easily drink 3 pints a day in 3 sittings if i had any need to:lol:


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

goonerton said:


> well i'm not really comparing per say, just going on how easily i can neck 42 whites a day don't find it hard to believe in the slightest that he can get through 140.


This is what I'm saying, just because I can't do it it doesn't mean he can't.

You've said yourself you can do 42, I'm sure to get where he is he could push himself to 140. This is the difference between a normal and a world class pro.


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

seen this on another site is this true

....You cannot completely or safely digest a raw egg white. You could end up with Salmonella, Also there is an enzyme found in raw egg whites that blocks the uptake of Vitamin B6, which is not optimal. You must cook the egg whites to eliminate the threat of Salmonella and to neutralize the Avidin (enzyme) in order to allow your body to safely digest the protein.

Liquid egg whites, that are low heat pasteurized, cooks the egg whites at 134 degrees. This temperature kills any salmonella and neutralizes the Avidin enzyme without damaging the protein which allows the egg whites to be digested optimally.

Liquid Egg Whites are liquid but not raw

When you cook an egg white to the point of scrambled eggs (over 134 degrees), you begin to destroy the true value of the protein.

Drinking pasteurized egg whites is better than cooking them....but the same is not true for raw eggs.


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

LER said:


> seen this on another site is this true
> 
> ....You cannot completely or safely digest a raw egg white. You could end up with Salmonella, Also there is an enzyme found in raw egg whites that blocks the uptake of Vitamin B6, which is not optimal. You must cook the egg whites to eliminate the threat of Salmonella and to neutralize the Avidin (enzyme) in order to allow your body to safely digest the protein.
> 
> ...


Interesting.


----------



## kml (Feb 21, 2008)

Egg white powder is the way to go.


----------



## Sully6000 (May 9, 2012)

My Protein sell pasteurised egg whites. Gonna be costly easting 140 a day though. haha!


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

If an average egg is 80 calories then 120 eggs is 9600 calories. He can suck my **** if he thinks he gets nearly 10 000 calories per day from eggs.


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

IGotTekkers said:


> If an average egg is 80 calories then 120 eggs is 9600 calories. He can suck my **** if he thinks he gets nearly 10 000 calories per day from eggs.


Can some people not read english?

EGG WHITES! That means without the yolk, an egg white has 12 cals , so 140 would be 1680cals , probably less than 1/3rd of his total cals a day.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

marvel man said:


> the spirit of the thread ???? a play on words ????
> 
> The thread is a bollox statement that the thread stater thought was true !!! (seems to be a totally wrong statement) no play on words at all, that would be all too easy for a person that belives Cutler is eating 140 ectual egg whites a day !!!


Don't be so pedantic, we all know the op meant he 'consumed' 140 egg whites, drank or eaten, who gives a fcuk it's impressive.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marvel [URL=man:3243963]man:3243963[/URL] said:


> I have only just realized the thread starter may be suffering from some learning disability or affliction - if that is the case then I sincerely apologize for my comments may seem a little harsh- I do not want to come over as a basher of the disabled or afflicted- happens all to often - easy prey.


So that would be me your reffering to yes ?


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Milky said:


> So that would be me your reffering to yes ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Milky said:


> So that would be me your reffering to yes ?


Your so disabled lmao


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

C.Hill:3244497 said:


> Your so disabled lmao


With learning difficulties too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

LER said:


> seen this on another site is this true
> 
> ....You cannot completely or safely digest a raw egg white. *You could end up with Salmonella, *Also there is an enzyme found in raw egg whites that blocks the uptake of Vitamin B6, which is not optimal. You must cook the egg whites to eliminate the threat of Salmonella and to neutralize the Avidin (enzyme) in order to allow your body to safely digest the protein.
> 
> ...


eggs with the red lion mark are from hens that are innoculated against salmonella, so if u stick with them u dont need to worry about that.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

Milky said:


> With learning difficulties too.


We prefer to call you special


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

marvel man said:


> the spirit of the thread ???? a play on words ????
> 
> The thread is a bollox statement that the thread stater thought was true !!! (seems to be a totally wrong statement) no play on words at all, that would be all too easy for a person that belives Cutler is eating 140 ectual egg whites a day !!!


eat or drink it dont matter so stop being pathetic


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

When he started bbing,he probably did consume that amount as they are the finest source of protein you can get,and specifically(especially in the USA) they are cheap. Today,he will not eat that many in a day. Look at any pro bodybuilders diet on youtube,inc Phil Heaths. They aren't all lying to us are they? Just like most people without a lot of money over here eat tins of tuna.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

marvel [URL=man:3249839]man:3249839[/URL] said:


> are you really asking that question ??


Yes you pompous nit picking moron.

You have the nerve to insinuate l may have l may have learning difficulties because in your expert opinion l didnt word the OP correctly.

Everyone else got into the spirit of the thread yet you the faceless keyboard warrior continue to be a smart ar&e and make your pathetic point about the wording.

Who the fu*k are you to question my intelligence ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Milky said:


> Yes you pompous nit picking moron.
> 
> You have the nerve to insinuate l may have l may have learning difficulties because in your expert opinion l didnt word the OP correctly.
> 
> ...


He can't anyway. The last post should be written 'you're' not 'your'


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Is this thread still going on. lol..


----------

